# The Tan Festival, Shirnewton, South Wales Saturday 25th July 2009 2pm-10pm



## caringmum (Jun 5, 2009)

Fundraising Event raising money for Children with Diabetes in South Wales
The Tan Festival, Shirenewton, South Wales, NP16 6AQ 2pm-10pm

This event has been running for a few years raising money for children's charities in Wales.  This year the money being raised will be donated to support groups in South Wales for children with diabetes.

Tickets can be bought on the day for ?5.00, children free.  Local bands and artists sing and entertain people throughout the day.  There will be refreshments available all day and a park for the children.

My daughter Sophie Harris will be singing again this year, you can check her out on youtube.com Sophie Harris. My daughter will also be performing her HighSchool Musical Tribute Act in the afternoon for the children.

This is a lovely day and very well supported.  If you are in Wales and you fancy coming down to help raise money for children with diabetes you will have a wonderful time.

All enquiries to Mrs Harris at e-mail:  markelaina@aol.com
Thankyou


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

*bump*

Just thought I'd remind people of this, if you are in the area!


----------

